
I’ve been hiring people for 10 years, and I still swear by a simple rule - wheresvic1
https://twitter.com/jessicaliebman/status/1114160523581501440
======
ColinWright
Discussed at length (and eviscerated) here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19596128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19596128)

